# Looking Forward to receiving Grizzly 17 wood/metal band saw



## Pmedic828 (Oct 1, 2014)

while looking at this forum, I noticed that Grizzly Imports had a 10% coupon for anything that was good until 9/30.  I have always wanted a metal band saw but could not justify the cost as here in the south, used machinery is not plentiful, nor inexpensive to ship - I was able to save for a while, and when I had the coupon, I purchased a Grizzly 17 inch wood/metal band saw.  This saw has a 3 phase 2 hp motor that has a VFD already wired in and is powered for 220V 1ph.  I also purchased 2 additional vs pitch blades for it.  
Now I received shipping confirmation and am awaiting delivery sometime later this week for the saw which is being delivered UPS Freight.  My only concern is how I will get the crate from the back of the delivery van to the ground.  Maybe my tractor with a front end loader can come to the rescue!
Best of all, I already have the blessing from my spouse that said that if I didn't purchase it, I would be receiving one for my birthday next month - either way, I'm a happy camper... er.... novice machinist impostor!  
Any others out there have this saw or could shed some info on this saw.  Thanks in advance.... Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!~:rubbinghands:


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 1, 2014)

UPS should be able to send a truck with a lift gate, but I think it's an little extra fee.


----------



## rebush (Oct 4, 2014)

Believe I have the same saw. Have only had it about four months, but, I'm very happy with it. It ships in two boxes. The base and the machine. A two wheel dolley will handle both. The driver helped me get the saw off the truck and it was easy from there. You will need help getting the saw on the base. I tipped the saw backwards my buddy slid the base under the edge and held the base in place while I lifted and slid the saw into place. Took less time to do it that it took to type it. Easy to adjust the guide blocks for the blade. Hope this helps. If you have any other questions don't hesitate to ask. 
Roger


----------



## Daphharr (May 16, 2022)

Pmedic828 said:


> while looking at this forum, I noticed that Grizzly Imports had a 10% coupon for anything that was good until 9/30.  I have always wanted a metal band saw but could not justify the cost as here in the south, used machinery is not plentiful, nor inexpensive to ship - I was able to save for a while, and when I had the coupon, I purchased a Grizzly 17 inch wood/metal band saw.  This saw has a 3 phase 2 hp motor that has a VFD already wired in and is powered for 220V 1ph.  I also purchased 2 additional vs pitch blades for it.
> Now I received shipping confirmation and am awaiting delivery sometime later this week for the saw which is being delivered UPS Freight.  My only concern is how I will get the crate from the back of the delivery van to the ground.  Maybe my tractor with a front end loader can come to the rescue!
> Best of all, I already have the blessing from my spouse that said that if I didn't purchase it, I would be receiving one for my birthday next month - either way, I'm a happy camper... er.... novice machinist impostor!
> Any others out there have this saw or could shed some info on this saw.  Thanks in advance.... Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy!~:rubbinghands:


What blades do you recommend for this unit?  Mostly cutting metal with mine.


----------

